# Why Cant I Stay Logged In To Lhcf? And What Happened To The App?



## Choclatcotton (Jul 10, 2017)

Every time I log in I have to recheck the log in space? It didn't use to be this way. I also am wondering what happened to the app? Did we abandon that idea?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 10, 2017)

I second bringing the app back. With the app you could see new messages in a thread without  jumping to the top of the page like when you refresh the page.


----------



## Choclatcotton (Jul 11, 2017)

Crickets .......


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 15, 2017)

Is this section not monitored anymore? Almost a week with no response isn't cool.


----------



## RocStar (Jul 15, 2017)

The app is not coming back.  Please, for the love of all that is good, let the thought of an app go (for now).  

Beverly explained in this thred:
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/new-mobile-applications.594971/page-6


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 15, 2017)

RocStar said:


> The app is not coming back.  Please, for the love of all that is good, let the thought of an app go (for now).
> 
> Beverly explained in this thred:
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/new-mobile-applications.594971/page-6


Thanks for posting the link but I was mostly wondering about the first question about repeatedly logging in. This happens to me on occasion and I don't know why.


----------



## Zuleika (Jul 15, 2017)

@Choclatcotton, have you tried deleting cookies because I asked Nikos to take a look at your account and he says everything looks fine. Try and delete cookies and see if you still have the same issue.


----------



## Choclatcotton (Jul 16, 2017)

Update: Thanks Zuleika, this has been corrected!


----------

